# 50 gallon rimless ADA inspired



## Animanganime

Hi everyone, I'm new here, this is a tank I setup 3 months ago, it seems fully cycle now all the plants are happy so I think it's time to post some pictures. I hope you enjoy it.
Also I have some pictures of the room and the DIY stand 
Tank shot with Canon 5D Mark II 








Some long exposure fun








The room was shot with my smartphone








Night time 








Closer look of the stand









- I initially had some BBA on the narrow leaf java fern, anubias petite and monte carlo, now there's only a tiny bit left on the carpet, everything else is clear of algae.
- I'm dosing half the recommended amount for EI, I use dry fert from Green Leaf Aquarium, pressurized CO2 and some Seachem Flourish Excel here and there.
- I'm doing split photo period, 3 hours in the morning and 4 at night. CO2 is on when the lights are on.
- Tap water with conditioner.
- Inline Hydor heater and inline Ista Max Mix CO2 reactor.
- Two Filstar XP-M canister filters filled with Seachem Purigen and biological media.
- Oddysea LED light, 6500k, 44 x 3w bulbs, 6500 lumens of lights (I figure if I have too much light I can either raise the fixture or turn half of it off) This thing is insanely bright. I only have half the lights on, 35" away from the substrate and it is still really bright.
- The ADA surface skimmer and lily pipes are the knock off ones. The lily pipes are acrylic so hopefully they won't break easily. I have dropped them a few times

Thanks everyone


----------



## Amphiprion

Looks fantastic! Nice to see someone running slightly lower/medium light with such good results.


----------



## Michael

Beautiful tank, and I really like seeing it in the context of the whole room.


----------



## Yo-han

Wow, the entire room looks dedicated to that tank. And with great result!


----------



## irishspy

:hail: That is really beautiful. I love the "lawn and tree" look.


----------



## rnandez

Great progression and impressive carpet you have there


----------



## irishspy

BTW, what plant are you using for the "leaves" of your centerpiece driftwood?


----------



## buceplant

Impressive tank and setup. What else is in the room? Did you make a room just for this tank? If so, good choice


----------



## Aquaticz

Looks great


----------



## burr740

Nice pics of a very sweet tank


----------



## orbitup

Wow!


----------



## watercrayfish

Please do an Update!!!!


----------

